# Looking to buy commercial rafting company



## Raft (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm interested in buying a commercial rafting company.

I'm open to companies of all types, but would be most interested in those with the following characteristics:


Well-established in their market
Based on the Western Slope
Permitted to run dam-released sections of water or have a naturally long season.
Those are loose guidelines. If you're selling or thinking about selling, I'd like to talk to you. 

Send me a DM and we can arrange a phone conversation or email exchange. Thanks!​


----------

